# Comeback Kid - Symptoms and Cures am 31.08.



## LaVerne (25. August 2010)

Auf ihrer MySpace-Seite kann man das komplette Album bereits per Stream anhören; auch auf youtube wird's gelinkt.

Das neue Material ist "härter" und aggressiver als bisher; die Melodien sind dennoch vorhanden. Mir gefällt's, wie die Songs teilweise ganz anders aufhören, als sie anfangen - sehr gelungene Mischung aus Punk und Melodicore mit der richtigen Portion Wut!

Zum Reinhören:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-7M9o0anMwk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5yrtnJKAi6M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Habt Spaß damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (25. August 2010)

Eine meiner Top 3# all-time-favourites. Ich mochte sie auch noch nach dem Sängerwechsel.
Cbk <3

Deine Musikrichtungsdefinierung versteh ich aber nicht, Cbk machen einfach Hardcore - wenn du es dann unterteilen willst ist es die newschool Schiene 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LaVerne (26. August 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Deine Musikrichtungsdefinierung versteh ich aber nicht, Cbk machen einfach Hardcore - wenn du es dann unterteilen willst ist es die newschool Schiene
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, laut eigener Darstellung machen sie irgendwas zwischen Punk und Hardcore. Irgendwann Ende der 80er, als das ganze Schrammelzeug zwischen Metal und Punk mit starkem melodischem Einschlag noch keine richtige Bezeichnung hatte und Gruppen wie Dinosaur Jr., Moving Targets, Fugazi, Mega City Four etc. auf der Indy-Bühne erschienen, nannten SPEX und Konsorten das einfach "Melodicore". 
Mit den "neumodischen" Begriffen kann ich deshalb nix anfangen (selbst Lieblingspunkgruppen wie "Neurotic Arseholes" und die Urväter des Melodicore, "Hüsker Dü", werden teilweise als "Hardcore" bezeichnet); deshalb bleibe ich halt bei "Melodicore"; auch als Abgrenzung manch eher stumpfer sog. "Hardcore"-Bands gegenüber.


----------



## Deathstyle (26. August 2010)

Wie gesagt bei mir ist es unter newschool Hardcore geläufig und reiht sich bei Bands wie Lifelong Tragedy, Have Heart, Bane, Death Before Dishonor und so weiter ein. Ich mag auch nie so gern den Mix aus Hardcore und Punk ansprechen, für mich ist Hardcore ne Unterordnung von Punk - schließlich stammt es auch vom Punk ab.

Ich schätze aber diese Schubladenschieberei können wir uns so oder so sparen, schließlich sollte jeder der sich etwas in dieser Stilrichtung auskennt Cbk kennen und wer das nicht tut braucht auch garnicht wissen was es fürn Genre ist oder darüber nachdenken wo er es einordnet! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/e
Finde übrigens schön das hier jemand Cbk erwähnt, für mich ist das wie gesagt eine der besten Bands der Welt und mit die meist gehörten CDs hier.


----------



## Ihateyou (26. August 2010)

Der "neue Stil" steht ihnen einfach absolut perfekt.
Könnte ruhig noch 'n ganzes Stück aggressiver klingen.


----------



## LordofDemons (27. August 2010)

lied angehört und sofort verliebt in die musik Oo krasses pferd !


----------

